
Hard Coding Concepts Explained with Simple Real-Life Analogies - samerbuna
https://medium.com/@samerbuna/hard-coding-concepts-explained-with-simple-real-life-analogies-4ab9ad8230c2
======
ColinWright

        Samer Buna has locked this story exclusively
        for members. But with a free Medium account,
        you can access this post, plus two other
        exclusive stories this month.
    

I get it, that people want to be paid for their writing. But I'm _awash_ with
stuff to read, and if there are hoops to just through then I just won't.

That's a choice for writers to make, and I appreciate that. They might also
just decide that if someone isn't going to jump through the hoops then they
aren't really welcome as readers. Not every reader brings value to a writer.

It's a choice, and I'm taking the time here to offer data that I'm a reader
who won't, in fact, be reading this. I offer this comment in the spirit of
trying to provide some value to the writer, and to writers in general.

~~~
minimaxir
This is essentially Medium’s new monetization model, which for reasons which
have been stated, I am not fond of it.

~~~
cholantesh
I pretty much never click on Medium links at this point. The platform is
bloated to hell and the content is rarely interesting. Not worth my time.

~~~
ColinWright
You're saying that even though someone on HN has submitted it you _still_
won't read it - that's an interesting thing to say.

If it's lunk to from HN I always consider it might be worth looking at, but
random stuff on Medium - no.

~~~
cholantesh
HN is the place I find most Medium links. I've been disappointed with such
regularity that it's very rare that I bother reading once I see the URL.

------
MrDosu
I'm a simple man. I open an article link. I see a signup popup. I close tab.

------
Hates_
What's with the new trend of requiring a medium account to read articles?
What's in it for authors?

~~~
Raed667
They get paid if you like their content

------
xellisx
I've been noticing a lot more posts from Medium.com on /r/javascript and
/r/node. I would say most are junk content.

------
gsich
medium.com another site one can safely ignore.

------
polskibus
Requires login. Is this a new "feature" on medium?

~~~
JCzynski
Their new monetization scheme.

------
Raed667
Paywalled

~~~
GrumpyNl
Not paywalled, you just have to be registered as a contributor or as reader.
No payment involved.

~~~
Raed667
For me its paywalled : [https://ibb.co/mCUCGR](https://ibb.co/mCUCGR)

